# Wie kann ich alle digitalen Sender empfangen ?



## Johnny the Gamer (15. August 2010)

Hi,
habe mir ja einen Fernseher gekauft. Dieser hat einen DVB-C- sowie einen DVB-T-Tuner. Nun kann ich aber über DVB-C und digital nur ARD, ZDF und die restlichen freien Sender empfangen...RTL oder KabelEins sind verschlüsselt 

Was mache ich falsch ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Pommes (15. August 2010)

Du das verwechselt jetzt aber nicht mit den HD-versionen der Sender ne? Dafür brauchste ja die HD+ Karte


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. August 2010)

Nein, in HD kann ich nur ARD, ZDF und arte empfangen...


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2010)

Weil der Rest verschlüsselt ist. DVB-C ist NICHT kostenlos.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. August 2010)

Und wie kann ich das komplette DVB-C-Programm empfangen ?
Dazu brauche ich ja eine Karte oder ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. August 2010)

Ja, wenn du den DVB-C-Tuner des Fernsehers benutzt brauchst du ein AlphaCrypt-Modul und eine SmartCard von deinem Kabelanbieter die dann monatlich was kostet. Welches AlphaCrypt-Modul du genau brauchst kannst du bei deinem Kabelanbieter erfragen.

Man bin ich forh das ich hier aufm Dorf von einem kleinen lokalen Kabelanbieter versorgt werde ^^ hier gibts DVB-C komplett unverschlüsselt


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. August 2010)

Achso und dieses Modul kommt dann in die Common Interface-Schnittstelle, ja ?
Quasi ein Adapter...
Also wir haben KabelDeutschland und meine Eltern schon so eine Karte...Muss ich dann noch was extra bezahlen ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. August 2010)

Genau, das Alphacrypt-Modul ist ein Adapter und gleichzeitig die Entschlüsselungshardware, daher gibt es da auch verschiedene Varianten (Light, Classic) die verschiedene Verschlüsselungs-Codecs beherrschen. Welches Modul du brauchst kann die dein Kabelanbieter sagen.
Für eine zusätzliche SmartCard muss man in der Regel auch einen geringen Betrag zahlen, wenn es die kostenlos gäbe könnte man die ja einfach im Freundeskreis weiterverschenken ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. August 2010)

Ist der Betrag dann einmalig ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. August 2010)

das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich selbst wie gesagt, alle Programme unverschlüsselt bekomme hab ich keine SmartCard


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2010)

bei kabel-D kannst Du dann schauen, was DVB-C pro Monat zusätztlich kostet, sind ca. 3-5€, auch für en "zweitkarte", ansonsten ist das rein technisch genau wie bei Deinen Eltern, nur dass Du halt irgendwie die karte in Dein TV stecken können musst, eben in diese CI-Buchse - was genau Du da brauchst, müßtest Du beim Anbieter nachfragen. 

Mit der karte kriegst Du dann alles, was auch Deine Eltern bekommen, also die "normalen" Free-TV Sender digital und dazu nochmal einige weitere Sender, die man analog nicht bekommt. Und einen ganzen Haufen, die weiterhin verschlüsselt sind, außer Du zahlst da nochmal was drauf. Auch RTL, SAT1 usw. in HD kostet extra und brauchen sogenannte HD+ / CI+ Fähigkeit des Receivers.

Beim Anbieter kannst Du oft auch Receiver günstiger bekommen, also externe Receiver. Das brauchst Du ja nicht, d.h. vlt. kannst Du da eine Vergünstigung aushandeln, FALS der Receiver normalerweise auch für Dich als Neukunden billiger wäre.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. August 2010)

Meine Eltern haben aber schon DVB-C...
Ich werde morgen mal nachfragen


----------



## Necrobutcher (16. August 2010)

Die Smartcard kostet monatlich nichts zusätzlich!

Lediglich 14,90 für eine 2. Smartcard und 9,90 Bearbeitungs- und Versandpauschale. (hab meine letzte Rechnung grad vor mir liegen)

Bei KabelD bekommt man auch durch Aufpreis nicht mehr in HD, nur ARD ZDF und Arte mit den anderen sind sie noch am Verhandeln.

Man kann jedoch lediglich 3 Smartcards pro Haushalt beantragen. 

Es gibt noch Kabel Digital Home heisst es glaubich für 13€ im Monat, dort gibts dann ESPN, TNT, SciFi und so Sachen (insgesamt 35 Kanäle) jedoch ist das nur für eine Smartcard jeweils!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. August 2010)

Wir haben Digital Home


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Die Smartcard kostet monatlich nichts zusätzlich!
> 
> Lediglich 14,90 für eine 2. Smartcard und 9,90 Bearbeitungs- und Versandpauschale. (hab meine letzte Rechnung grad vor mir liegen)


Das ist aber seltsam - dann könntest Du die Karte ja einfach nem Bekannten geben, der dann nicht die 4-5€ pro Monat zahlen müßte, die man normalerweise zusätzlich zahlt für die erste Smartcard ^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (17. August 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wir haben Digital Home



Ja, wenn du dir dann aber eine eigene Smartcard holst musst du es für deine Smartcard nochmal extra bestellen & bezahlen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist aber seltsam - dann könntest Du die Karte ja einfach nem Bekannten geben, der dann nicht die 4-5€ pro Monat zahlen müßte, die man normalerweise zusätzlich zahlt für die erste Smartcard ^^



Also wir müssen soweit ich weiß nichts zusätzlich zahlen außer die angegebenen Kosten, mir wurde auch gesagt es entstehen keine zusätzlichen Kosten... vll. müssen wir aber doch was bezahlen und ich bekomms nur nicht mit weil Vaddern ja die Rechnungen bezahlt


----------

